# Virginia Open 2010



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2010)

Another Virginia competition! 

October 16, 2010 in Richmond, VA. More details here.

I will most likely participate, unless the weekend turns out to be too busy for me.
Although I'm not the organizer, I will contribute fully after I am finished with my solves, as I have done in past competitions.

Who else is coming? Anything else to discuss? This is certainly a place to do it!


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 1, 2010)

Ugh. Same venue as my first competition. <15 minutes from my old house. Only 2 hours away from me now, but unfortunately I won't be able to make this one.


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh joy, another competition relatively close to me.  I may make it there, but it's rather close to DeVry in terms of day taking place, and I don't know if my Parental Units would be up for another competition two weeks later.  

We'll see.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2010)

Siraj A. said:


> Ugh. Same venue as my first competition. <15 minutes from my old house. Only 2 hours away from me now, but unfortunately I won't be able to make this one.


We'll miss you 



CitricAcid said:


> Oh joy, another competition relatively close to me.  I may make it there, but it's rather close to DeVry in terms of day taking place, and I don't know if my Parental Units would be up for another competition two weeks later.
> 
> We'll see.


Are your parental units android penguins?


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 1, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Oh joy, another competition relatively close to me.  I may make it there, but it's rather close to DeVry in terms of day taking place, and I don't know if my Parental Units would be up for another competition two weeks later.
> 
> We'll see.





> Are your parental units android penguins?


My Father is an Android and my Mother is a Linux Penguin, yes.


----------



## teller (Sep 1, 2010)

Only an hour away! I am totally there, and I'll bring some friends!


----------



## Kian (Sep 1, 2010)

Kinda far and near at least two other tournaments I've committed to. Don't think we're making this one, sadly.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think I can make this, I can only go to onez after October 23rd


----------



## adamzamora (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope everyone has a chance to make it. I will be in the area that weekend and what a better chance to have a competition. I know a few of you might show up if not Ill just win all the events myself, joking aside it should be a fun competition. I have a few sponsors for this event and there should be great prizes.


----------



## adamzamora (Sep 1, 2010)

please preregister and if you are bringing friends have them preregister as well, it is so much easier to check people in when they are already registered. It is also a huge benefit for us to do the workbook when you are preregistered, it is also the reason why it is more expensive the day of


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for letting me know. Its kind of nice to find a competition that is in my area. I mean I think I will be able to go to Princeton Fall 2010, but its kind of nice that you found this competition form me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 1, 2010)

Which is a better drive from eastern Pennsylvania.
Richmond, VA or Cambridge, MA
(Not including distance, because they are virtually the same)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Which is a better drive from eastern Pennsylvania.
> Richmond, VA or Cambridge, MA
> (Not including distance, because they are virtually the same)



I think the traffic to Richmond should be much less. You unfortunately do have to go around DC through Northern VA, but that should be the worst part of the trip.

I really wish we could come, but on that weekend we have too many conflicts that keep us from making a trip to see the kids' grandparents (they live just 50 miles from Richmond).


----------



## chris410 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe....I will know whether I have time or not closer to the date.


----------



## adamzamora (Sep 1, 2010)

Mike, I added Magic and MM for your girls! too bad you cant make it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2010)

adamzamora said:


> Mike, I added Magic and MM for your girls! too bad you cant make it



Aww, I'm sorry. The girls are starting to get old enough now that they often have conflicts on weekends. I hope that's not a sign of the future, but it probably is; our attendance at competitions is likely to decline.  We also have to miss the DeVry competition earlier in October for similar reasons.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I am able to come to this one.

Any chance that megaminx will be added to the list of events?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2010)

If someone can give me a place to crash, there's a chance I'll be able to make it.

Wait...no HugHey...


----------



## adamzamora (Sep 8, 2010)

I keep updating the site with new information about prizes and gifts. as of right now I have bags to give away to the first 40 competitors. They willl also get lanyards with nametags for being a competitor. Just a small gift for competiting.

It looks like it will be a small event. Prove me wrong, if not Ill just win everything myself


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 8, 2010)

adamzamora said:


> I keep updating the site with new information about prizes and gifts. as of right now I have bags to give away to the first 40 competitors. They willl also get lanyards with nametags for being a competitor. Just a small gift for competiting.
> 
> It looks like it will be a small event. Prove me wrong, if not Ill just win everything myself


imma win 2x2 getting consistently sub 4.1


----------



## David Weisiger (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe Kevin Zhou's coming though (avg's sub-4 always, and sub-3 a lot of the time). And Rowe's pretty close so he might come, and Justin live's close too so he might come as well. I know I'm coming (but don't worry, I'm not competition )

David Weisiger


----------



## Kian (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Which is a better drive from eastern Pennsylvania.
> ...



It's a much better drive to Richmond and there is no reason to go through DC from where you're coming from. Take the PA Turnpike to 81 south instead of taking 95. Much easier drive in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## noedgesoriented (Sep 10, 2010)

I might go!! I'm so close in Richmond.
I better practice.


----------



## adamzamora (Sep 10, 2010)

if you are thinking of coming please sign up ahead of time! this helps out soooooo much. It is way easier to delete your info from the spreadsheet then it is to look you up.


----------



## blah (Sep 10, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> If someone can give me a place to crash, there's a chance I'll be able to make it.
> 
> Wait...no HugHey...



Hug Hey don't come to you. You come to Hug Hey.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 8, 2010)

Since there have not been any replies on this thread in 3 weeks, and there was recently a notice put up on the website, I thought I would bump the thread to post the notice for those who have not seen it, and to (hopefully) have more discussion. There's only just over a week left until the comp! 



NOTICE! said:


> The Midlothian Village Day Festival parade is being held on the same day as the competition. All travel lanes on Midlothian Turnpike from Charter Colony Parkway to Old Buckingham Road will be closed from 8 a.m. to noon. This is the same road that the venue is located on and the closing may affect your travel to the venue. The section closed is not directly in front of the venue.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 8, 2010)

i cant wait!


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish i could go  but have fun you guys


----------



## noedgesoriented (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't wait. This will be my first competition.


----------



## teller (Oct 15, 2010)

42 competitors so far, including Jason Baum...looks to be a decent turnout.

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!






...and hopefully my first official BLD successu.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'M GOING!!!! 

Excuse my excitement, but I only just found out now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here,
met another cuber in the lobby.
Drove 6 hours. Tired. See you all in the morning.


----------



## noedgesoriented (Oct 16, 2010)

Cool.
see you all later.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

5.81, 4.93, (DNF, 4.72, (4.43) = 5.15 
-___- DNF was internal pop...whatevs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 5.81, 4.93, (DNF, 4.72, (4.43) = 5.15
> -___- DNF was internal pop...whatevs


 
OMG WR
How did you internal pop? I thought you use a GuHong?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

(10.34), 18.97, 14.03, (19.40), 13.18 = 15.39

...ouch. 10.34 OLL skip



StachuK1992 said:


> OMG WR
> How did you internal pop? I thought you use a GuHong?


Wr foshoooooooo
And I'm using a kid's Haiyan Memory for 3x3


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

3x3 round2
12.75, (12.02), 13.63, (16.59), 14.27 = 13.55
kk


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kevin Zhou won with 13.6x average
Sesi Cadmus 2nd with 13.9x
Me 3rd 14.6x


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 17, 2010)

Kevin Zhou's headliners:
9.68 single, OLL skip 
He told me to mention he did two OLLs on the next solve to make up for it 
3.22 2x2 average
Tied with someone else in head-to-head (both got 13.93), then won the rematch

I failed. 

My own official records beaten:
2x2 - 6.xy average
3x3 - 17.xy average, 14.94 single (tie )
3x3 OH - 30.xy single, 36.xy average
Clock - 15.xy single (first time competing anyway), DNF average though
Magic - 1.43 single, 2.17 average 
Master Magic - 3.16 single
4x4 - 1:16.xy average

Won Master Magic, placed 3rd in 4x4, but both of those averages were fail too.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

i won magic


----------



## kzhou (Oct 17, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> 9.68 single, OLL skip
> He told me to mention he did two OLLs on the next solve to make up for it


Yeah, I did the wrong OLL on the next solve; the average probably would've been sub-13 :/


----------



## teller (Oct 17, 2010)

Good times! I made some new friends and scored some official PB's. What more could a guy ask for? Well...maybe BLD success. SIGH... 

Thanks so much to Adam Zamora for a fine competition with a fun atmosphere, for encouraging me to put my ridiculous homemade blindfold on for a 2nd try--almost got it that time! I had a blast.

I got to race nlCuber on the sidelines...he spotted me an x-cross and I still could not beat him! Sick!!! This guy has some fast reflexes and impressive raw TPS. One to watch.

Hung out with Sir E Brum and his gal, very cool people. Forced them to eat Taco Bell. Brilliant guy, and he beat me at pretty much everything except maybe OH? Hey Sam, this is what I was talking about:







Watch out for Sesi Cadmus...that girl can crank. Serious speed. 2nd place this comp, hitting around the 13's, already a couple of seconds off from her D.C. appearance. Scary TPS and accuracy.

Something I had never heard of before was the *head-to-head side event*. This was really cool--ya know, the whole room is always only sort of only half paying attention to whatever event is going on, but when the head-to-head came up, everyone stood up and moved to the front to watch. And when Kevin and Sesi tied for 13.93, the room exploded. Adam, this is an exciting format, and I hope it spreads!

Best wishes to everyone--see you at the next one!


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 17, 2010)

teller said:


> And when Evan and Sesi tied for 13.93, the room exploded.


 
That was Kevin Zhou (user kzhou, post above) who tied with Sesi. I'm not that fast :/
Don't worry, our teachers still get us confused sometimes


----------



## teller (Oct 17, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> That was Kevin Zhou (user kzhou, post above) who tied with Sesi. I'm not that fast :/
> Don't worry, our teachers still get us confused sometimes


 
Oh, darn it! I apologize! That makes sense anyway...Kevin was smokin' the cube.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 17, 2010)

The head to head really was a fun event.
I almost won but (sigh) I got an N perm. (Kevin was better anyway)
Head to head should become an official event but I don't know how records would work for that.
There were a lot of great people at the competition and it was a very entertaining and fun day.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

i want head to head to be official (adam didnt tell us to sapam this on the forums )


----------



## chris410 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Adam, Evan, Bob, and everyone else involveld. I improved my best time by nearly 10 seconds which surprised me since I have not been able to cube much lately. I recently learned 4x4 so my best was 3:06 which is slow but a good start form me. My best on 3x3 was 34 seconds however, I started with a 39, 35, then got the 34 and blew my average when I placed an f2l pair incorrectly then could not find an edge so I did not sub 40. Last solve I had a pop which is disaster since I am not fast to begin with. That being said, I am happy with a 34 since the prior comp I was stuck in high 40's.

I agree with Teller, Sesi and nlcuber look to have a lot of potential. Nice meeting new people and learning a few things. Whoever baked those brownies...thank you! They were excellent!


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2010)

teller said:


> hehe


 
Your name should be Penn, not Teller. ;D


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Your name should be Penn, not Teller. ;D


 
Why, because I talk too much?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 18, 2010)

Had a great time at the competition. 
Head-to-Head should be considered as something that should take place at every comp, even if it is just for fun.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> Head-to-Head should be considered as something that should take place at every comp, even if it is just for fun.


 
Agreed. 
When should results be up?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 19, 2010)

Uh...yeah I'll get on that soon. By the end of the night hopefully. They're open on my computer.


----------



## Baian Liu (Oct 19, 2010)

Tim, I think clock results are missing.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 19, 2010)

I was waiting for Adam to correct one of the times (it was listed as 4.77). I'll post them now.


----------

